# The Worst List Ever - help me find it



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

We seem to be so caught up in trying to make the best lists. I wonder, however, what the worst list you could possibly make (without considering how it is played with) would be?

Here is my attempt with tyranids:

HQ - 238
9 Warriors - spinefists, symbiote rippers 
5 Warriors - spinefists, symbiote rippers 

Elites - 153
3 Warriors - spinefists, symbiote rippers
3 Warriors - spinefists, symbiote rippers
3 Warriors - spinefists, symbiote rippers


Troops - 468
3 Rippers - leaping, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, carapace, enhance senses, adrenal glands, adrenal glands, spinefists
3 Rippers - leaping, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, carapace, enhance senses, adrenal glands, adrenal glands, spinefists
3 Rippers - leaping, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, carapace, enhance senses, adrenal glands, adrenal glands, spinefists
3 Rippers - leaping, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, carapace, enhance senses, adrenal glands, adrenal glands, spinefists
3 Rippers - leaping, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, carapace, enhance senses, adrenal glands, adrenal glands, spinefists
3 Rippers - leaping, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, carapace, enhance senses, adrenal glands, adrenal glands, spinefists

Fast attack - 108
3 Bio Acid Spore Mines - 36
3 Bio Acid Spore Mines - 36
3 Bio Acid Spore Mines - 36

Heavy Support - 527
3 Biovores - bio acid - 165

3 Zoanthropes - catalyst - 120

Carnifex - crushing claws, venom cannon, acid maw, + I, + WS, Bio-plasma, bonded exoskeleton, ES, EC, FH, implant, regen, reinforced chitin, symbiote rippers, tail wapon - scythe, toxin sacs, toxic miasma tusked - 242

The idea is that you use up all of your force orginazation slots so you just have to upgrade things with crap upgrades. Also, you give a ludicrous amount of KP and cannot hold objectives. THe fex is good, but is not that hard to kill and a huge point sink.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

1500pts:

Herald of Nurgle
3x7 Beasts of Nurgle
6x9 Nurgling Bases

Nothing can hold, everything must DS so comes on piecemeal, no ranged attacks and probably the only thing they can beat in CC is grots.

It is only 10 KPs though


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

Sounds pretty terrible. Thanks.


----------



## BrotherNuprin (Oct 13, 2008)

*Crap CSM*

Ok, here's one

Kharn 165pts

Greater Daemon 100pts

3 x Dreadnought w/ extra close combat weapon and H. Flamer 315pts

2 x Thousand sons (5 Tsons, 1 Sorcerer w/ bolt of change) 400pts

1 x 11 Raptors w/ MoS and 2 plasma pistols (Asp Champ w/ Powerfist and plasma pistol) 310pts

2 x 3 Chaos Spawns 240pts

3 x Defilers w/ Reaper and Havoc 465pts

Anyway... Kharn is Kharn, A greater Daemon that has to eat either Kharn or one of the sorcerer to come into play, Dreadnoughts like to light up it's own units, TSons without Rhinos, Raptors w/ 3 plasma pistols (so likely to kill itself), Spawns with Slow and Purposeful+no saves, and 6 units that can be one shotted. Oh yeah, only 2 scoring units that move like molasses.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Force Commander, etc.

/thread


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

From the Chaos Codex: 

1 very expensive Chaos Sorcerer 

1 very expensive Chaos Lord

2 5 Man Chaos Squads, with Personal Icons 

2 Greater Deamons

x# of Lesser Deamons- depending on which amount of points we're playing at.

It's a pretty bad list because the core of the troops would lie within the 5 man crapfest squads, and the crap Lesser Deamons. The Greater Deamons will have to have a good HQ sacrificed in order for it to come out.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Djokovic said:


> We seem to be so caught up in trying to make the best lists. I wonder, however, what the worst list you could possibly make (without considering how it is played with) would be?
> 
> Here is my attempt with tyranids:
> 
> ...


That is soooo overpowered. 

HQ: 3x Warriors w/ 2x spinefist, symbiote rippers, flesh hooks, leaping, both adrenal glands= 99

HQ: 3x Warriors w/ 2x spinefist, symbiote rippers, flesh hooks, leaping= 99

Elite: 3x Warriors w/ 2x spinefist, symbiote rippers, flesh hooks, leaping= 99

Elite: 3x Warriors w/ 2x spinefist, symbiote rippers, flesh hooks, leaping= 99

Elite: 3x Lictors= 240

Troop: 4x Rippers w/ leaping, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, carapace, enhance senses, adrenal glands, adrenal glands, spinefists= 104

Troop: 4x Rippers w/ leaping, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, carapace, enhance senses, adrenal glands, adrenal glands, spinefists= 104

Troop: 4x Rippers w/ leaping, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, carapace, enhance senses, adrenal glands, adrenal glands, spinefists= 104

Troop: 3x Rippers w/ leaping, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, carapace, enhance senses, adrenal glands, adrenal glands, spinefists= 78

Troop: 3x Rippers w/ leaping, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, carapace, enhance senses, adrenal glands, adrenal glands, spinefists= 78

Troop: 3x Rippers w/ leaping, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, carapace, enhance senses, adrenal glands, adrenal glands, spinefists= 78


FA: 3x Bio Acid Mines= 36

FA: 3x Bio Acid Mines= 36

FA: 3x Bio Acid Mines= 36

HS: Biovore w/ bio-acid mines= 55

HS: 3x Zopanthropes w/ Psychic Scream= 135


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Big Mek - 35pts

10 Gretchin and Runtherd - 40pts

10 Gretchin and Runtherd - 40pts


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Max out on fire warriors! Simple really as soon as they start with the morale checks they bug out! Damn my orange Tau


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Steel Nathan said:


> From the Chaos Codex:
> 
> 1 very expensive Chaos Sorcerer
> 
> ...


You can do better than that 

Abbadon/Maxed out lord (same price anyway) - 275

Greater Deamon

2x 5 marines w/maxed out rhinos - no Icon

Lesser Deamons - as many as you feel like in units of 20.

Greater Daemon takes out your lord - and your only icon bearer, so you lose all daemons who haven't been summoned in by then. Throw in a few spawn if you feel like it. Possessed might also eat up the points, but occasionally they actually become useful.


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

any list that uses Fabious Bile


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> Max out on fire warriors! Simple really as soon as they start with the morale checks they bug out! Damn my orange Tau


But FW spam actually works...


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Trandoshanjake said:


> But FW spam actually works...


I field fifty and it never works, well not for me.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

the cabbage said:


> I field fifty and it never works, well not for me.


72 usually works for me! :laugh:


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

muffinman82 said:


> any list that uses Fabious Bile


HEY!! he's useful SOME times :laugh:

Anyways:

nightbringer
10 Pariahs
10 Flayed Ones
7 Flayed Ones
20 Warriors 
3x3 Scarabs
3x3 Tomb Spyders


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

the cabbage said:


> Max out on fire warriors! Simple really as soon as they start with the morale checks they bug out! Damn my orange Tau


Works even better if you take an ethereal. And of course not give any units shas'uis. And give them all photon grenades, EMP grenades and pulse carbines.


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

Well.. I think all of your lists would beat mine. Because my list can't win 2/3 missions (rippers can't hold objectivews).

However, I love the idea that Brother Nuprin proposed - kharne the betrayer getting eaten by greater demon. I will expand on that idea.

Abaddon the Despoiler - 275

5 CSM - 75
5 CSM - 75

Greater Demon - 100

20 Lesser Demons
20 Lesser Demons
20 Lesser Demons
15 Lesser Demons

The Lesser demons won't even be able to come into play, and the greater demon will kill Abaddon, effectively leaving you with 1 greater demon and 10 plain CSM at 1500 points.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, what about this then 

Farseer- Fortune
- 85 

20 Guardians- Shuriken Cannon Platform 
- 165 

20 Guardians- Shuriken Cannon Platform 
- 165 

20 Guardians- Shuriken Cannon Platform 
- 165 

20 Guardians- Shuriken Cannon Platform 
- 165 

Wraithlord- Wraithsword 
- 95 (I think)


Wraithlord- Wraithsword 
- 95 


Wraithlord- Wraithsword 
- 95 

= whatever the hell this costs

Guardian Spam (that'll suck) and 3 Wraithlord who can't do jack. Oh, and a Farseer with Doom just for the hell of it.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, I have a feeling that the answer to "really really bad list" can be found in another of the "strong books" namely Orks:

Weirdboy Warphead 85
6x(30 grots, 3 Runthearders w Prodders) 810
7(4 and 3) Deffkoptas with Rokkits, Bigbooms and Buzzsaws 595
1490

I honestly have a hard time seeing the grots do any use, the 7 koptas will die fast(or run away) and the Warphead will fail without any Orks to steal LD from:victory:


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

another way would to just bring troops and no weapons

HQ

HSO w/ pointless upgardes

Elites
3 independent commissars
3 independent commissars
3 independent commissars
(thats a lot of points, give em pointless upgrades as well) 
Troops
2 troop platoons, give the officers junk.

Fast attack
10 rough riders without lances
10 rough riders without lances
10 rough riders without lances.

Done, at any point level.

troops can be made very expensive with something like sharp shooters, cyber enhancments, and sure i could burn a lot of points on the officers giving the bionics and such. Would lack the firepower to even kill a single squad of space marines at 1500 points if given all game to do it.( don't quote me have not figured it out) 

Also lots of KP.

If done right I barely even have troops to hold objectives, even your worst lists can kill that many guardsmen. or at least some to contest objectives.

I wounder how many space marines it would kill a turn....85 las guns, 6 turns..it might just take a squad down.


----------



## Refyougee (Nov 24, 2008)

Steel Nathan said:


> Well, what about this then
> 
> Farseer- Fortune
> - 85
> ...


Wraithlords...in the worst list ever??? :shok:

If you want crappy Eldar...

HQ:

Farseer - 110
-Mind War
-Eldritch Storm
-Runes of Witnessing

Farseer - 95
-Mind War
-Eldritch Storm

Heavy:
Vibrocannon X3 - 150

Vibrocannon X3 - 150

Vibrocannon X3 - 150

Troops:

Guardian X10 - 80

Guardian X10 - 80

Ranger X5 - 95

Fast Attack:

Swooping Hawk X10 - 210

Swooping Hawk X10 - 210

Swooping Hawk X10 - 210


Pretty freakin' terrible for 1500 points, but it still might be better than that guard army...


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm pretty certain an All-Gaunt+CC Tyrant army would be either awesome or awesomely bad.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

2 Big Mek each with power klaws, kustom mega-blastas, ammo runts, cybork body, eavy armor, bosspole, attack squig, 3 grot oilers
256pts

2 Deff Dreads each with 4 CC weapons, armor plates, grot riggers
240pts

3x3 Warbuggies all with TL rokkit launchas, red paint, riggers, plates, wartrakk
270pts

3 Looted Wagons with skorchas, 2 big shootas, ard case, red paint, riggers, chukka, plates, plank, ball, ram, klaw
360pts

3x10 Gretchin with 1 Runtherd and grot pods
135pts

1x30 Gretchin, 3 runtherd, 3 grot prods
135pts

4 Kommandos, 2 burnas, nob, big choppa, eavy armor, bosspole
95pts

1491pts


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

This is really, really funny thread! Ok, I'm not gonna have a try... It'l probs be the oppisite of what everyone is trying to make, but thats just me, and I can't help it!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

You know, this would make for a great tournament - create the worst list ever, the winner is the loser, and vice versa. To make it truly a test of a lists terribleness, each player plays his opponents army, trying to win. I think we could be on to something!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Worst list ever, hmm...

Kharn The Betrayer as your HQ

Troops are either Khorne Berserkers or Chaos Space Marines with Mark Of Khorne

Elites are all Possessed Chaos Space Marines

Finally as many spawn as you can fit in.

No Transports, no tanks, no long range firepower, and possibly the worst named leader in the world. Your opponent could just sit back and watch your army tear itself to pieces trying to make it across the board.


----------



## Refyougee (Nov 24, 2008)

maddermax said:


> You know, this would make for a great tournament - create the worst list ever, the winner is the loser, and vice versa. To make it truly a test of a lists terribleness, each player plays his opponents army, trying to win. I think we could be on to something!


I've played a tournament (Not of 40K) and we did that before. It was alot of fun as long as you put stipulate certain rules; for example you'd need a minimum build limit because otherwise you'd see people fielding an HQ and 2 troops. 

It was lots of fun though!


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

maddermax said:


> You know, this would make for a great tournament - create the worst list ever, the winner is the loser, and vice versa. To make it truly a test of a lists terribleness, each player plays his opponents army, trying to win. I think we could be on to something!


Agreed, would also let people play forces other than thier own.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

2000pts useless guard

Junior officer
4 guardsmen
Psyker
Priest
=92pts

2xTechpriest
=90pts

Junior officer
4 guardsmen
Psyker
=52pts
10 Guard
Psyker
=72pts
10 Guard
=60pts
10 Guard
=60pts
10 Guard
=60pts
10 Guard
=60pts

Junior officer
4 guardsmen
Psyker
=52pts
10 Guard
=60pts
10 Guard
=60pts
10 Guard
=60pts
10 Guard
=60pts
10 Guard
=60pts

Junior officer
4 guardsmen
Psyker
=52pts
10 Guard
=60pts
10 Guard
=60pts
10 Guard
=60pts
10 Guard
=60pts
10 Guard
=60pts

50 Conscripts
Independent Commissar
=250pts

50 Conscripts
Independent Commissar
=250pts

50 Conscripts
Independent Commissar
=250pts

331men (I think) unable to even kill a rhino


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> *snip*



Awesome a useless list AND a bitch to paint!


----------



## MasterKnives (Jan 21, 2009)

Terrible 1k point space marine list.

Chapter Master 125
Space Marine Bike 35

Total 190

10 tactical marines 170
no modifications (not even free ones)

10 tactical marines 170
no modifications (not even free ones)

10 tactical marines 170
no modifications (not even free ones)

10 tactical marines 170
no modifications (not even free ones)

10 tactical marines 170
no modifications (not even free ones)

total 850

Grand Total 1010


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Trandoshanjake said:


> Awesome a useless list AND a bitch to paint!


2 birds 1 stone :biggrin:


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

Honestly, In my opinion the worst list possible would come from the nids. Grab 1 hive tyrant loaded with everything but extra armor. Then fill the rest of your list with as many overpriced gaunts as you can. Then all the enemy has to do is target the tyrant (bringing it down in one turn prob), and your entire army loses synapse, not to mention what a blast template would do to a whole army that needs to be within 12 inches of a certain point.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> Worst list ever, hmm...
> 
> Kharn The Betrayer as your HQ
> 
> ...


thats ny army, except i have 3 chaos rhinos for my breserker squads and a separate for kharn (its a padded cell)


----------



## azalin_r3x (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is the ultimate eldar list:
1500 pts

HQ
Autarch, warp jump generator (so he can die by himself), banshee mask, avenger shuriken catapult 100pts

Autarch, warp jump generator (so he can die by himself), banshee mask, avenger shuriken catapult 100pts

Troops
(unlike defender ones that must get a platform, these ones are totally useless)
20 Storm Guardians 160pts

20 Storm Guardians 160pts

20 Storm Guardians 160pts

20 Storm Guardians 160pts

20 Storm Guardians 160pts

20 Storm Guardians 160pts


Elites

5 Harlequins 90pts

5 Harlequins 90pts

5 Harlequins 90pts

Fast Attack

1 Vyper, shuricen cannon, vectored engines 70pts


Except the shuricen cannon on the vyper, everything else can't touch a vehicle . I doubt this hq can hurt anything in the game . All troops have leadership 8 and are preaty much useless. The harlies are just 5 and no special weapon or shadowseer and the vyper is just crap.
If you want more points, just add single vypers with the above configuration and for even more, just put more upgreads on them, like star engines, spirit stones even holo fields


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Pandorav3 said:


> Honestly, In my opinion the worst list possible would come from the nids. Grab 1 hive tyrant loaded with everything but extra armor. Then fill the rest of your list with as many overpriced gaunts as you can. Then all the enemy has to do is target the tyrant (bringing it down in one turn prob), and your entire army loses synapse, not to mention what a blast template would do to a whole army that needs to be within 12 inches of a certain point.


Something so tough as a tyrant? You'd be better off (ie worse off) with 3 warriors, thanks to pathetic armour and unexceptional toughness.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

azalin_r3x said:


> Here is the ultimate eldar list:
> 5 Harlequins 90pts
> 
> 5 Harlequins 90pts
> ...


you could take bigger squads to waste points and they would still be useless :laugh:



and although I can't find the codex (truthfully cus I wasn't looking that hard)

Nightbringer
3xMonoliths
2x10 necron warriors
and as many pariahs as possible

now THAT is useless


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

thomas2 said:


> Something so tough as a tyrant? You'd be better off (ie worse off) with 3 warriors, thanks to pathetic armour and unexceptional toughness.


Well if i remember correctly (never a given lately), I think warriors can hide behind gaunts, not 100% sure tho.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

As far as bad lists go, how about this for 1000pts:

Typhus
225pts

Ahriman
275pts
(T4 models running around on their own. Also note typhus is T4(5) meaning that he is not immune to instant death when hit with a str8 weapon. one str8 hit and they are insta-killed. Abaddon however is immune to instant death so he has more value than these 2.)

Troops
5 CSM
Icon of Chaos Glory
85pts

7 Lesser daemons
91pts

(The codex states that an icon must be present on the battlefield for the daemons to come in, if no icons are present then the daemons may not be summoned and are destroyed. So if the marines are dead first turn, the daemons are automatically destroyed and now this army has no means of capturing objectives and has lost or can only get a draw.)

Fast Attack
3 Spawn
120pts

3 Spawn
120pts

2 Spawn
80pts

(8 Units with no save (apart from covers) have random movement and random attacks. They must also charge the nearest enemy unit which might be a drednaught and the spawn cant even glance the dred or leave combat and will quickly die to that str10 arm. Their 3 wounds, T5, S5 is the only thing they have going for them but the major downside is that they are I3. If they charge a marine squad, 1 of the 3 will most likely die with the other 2 taking wounds. Then on the second round of combat the spawn will be dead.)

Total: 996

This list is the worst that i can think of as far as lists go. The only thing you have to deal with tanks at range is ahriman's bolt of change but it's only str8 or typhus' wind of chaos that has even less range of 8 inches (template) and only glances. Both characters together, cost half the total points and have the possiblity of dying on the first turn from a krak missle, melta shot or anything str8 or better. 

Then the troops (one of which being a liability) are set up to be this list's downfall in 5th ed. Kill the marines on the first turn and you are guaranteed a tie game but most likely you will beat this list. 

Then comes the spawn, the useless units. Now i say they are useless but that is not entirely true. Against tau, spawn are way more cost effective when fighting against a tau fire warrior gun line than a marines. However, without the right units to support the spawn, they will quickly fall.


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

Why not just not even include an icon so the demons are dead for sure?

Why not include Abaddon, but with a greater demon and no other champs?

Oh... I know what would be ludicrously bad....

Tyranids - 1500

Tyrant - adrenal glands, adrenal glands, bioplasma, ES, carapace, flesh hooks, implant attack, symbiote rippers, toxin sacs, toxic miasma, winged, lash whip, bonesword, spinefists, warp field, 3 tyrant guard with implant attack, flesh hooks - 423

Tyrant - adrenal glands, adrenal glands, bioplasma, ES, carapace, flesh hooks, implant attack, symbiote rippers, toxin sacs, toxic miasma, winged, lash whip, bonesword, spinefists, warp field, 3 tyrant guard with implant attack, flesh hooks - 423

Carnifex - lash whip, rending claws - 98

Carnifex - lash whip, rending claws - 98

Carnifex - lash whip, rending claws - 98


3 rippers - enhanced senses - 33

8 gaunts - adrenal glands, adrenal glands, extended carapace, flesh hooks, scuttlers, toxin sacs, spinefist - 80

3 toxin spore mines - 30

3 toxin spore mines - 30

3 toxin spore mines - 30

3 zoanthropes - 105

3 biovores - frag - 150


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

1500 Guard

HSO - master crafted powerfist, master crafted power weapon, bionics, carapace armor, honorifica imperialis (he is already a HSO and taking this haha), medallion crimson, melta bombs, refractor field, trademark item - 195 

Command squad - 4 veterans with master crafted plasma pistol, master crafted storm bolter, medallion crimson, bionics - 284

5 Sanctioned Psykers - master crafted force weapon, plasma pistol - 310
5 Commisars - master crafted powerfist, power weapon, carapace armor, bionics - 450
5 Priests - master crafted eviscerator, plasma pistol - 450

2 Special weapons support squads - 3 sniper rifles, meltabombs - 160

Sentinel support squad - 3 mars pattern sentinels with camo netting, armored crew compartment, extra armor, hunter killer missile, improved comms, rough terrain mod, searchlight, smoke launchers - 315

To be continued...


----------



## Blakz (Nov 16, 2008)

I played against 2 landraiders at 750 pts once.

Good times.....(packing 7 powerklaws made it easier)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

'nids 1500

Tyrant, enhanced senses, extended carapace, symbiote rippers, 2x rendering claws, warp field, acid maw, 2x adrenal glands, winged, 2 tyrant guard-314

Same as above, except no wings-274

2x Ripper swarm, 3 ripper bases, flesh hooks, extended carapace, enhanced senses-78

3x 'fex,acid maw, enhanced senses, flesh hooks, symbiote rippers, thornback, toxin sacs, 2x rendering claws-129 each, 387

3x 'fex, 2x rendering claws,enhanced senses, thornbacked, flesh hooks- 115 each, 345

3x 3x Toxin spore mines-90

Total-1488


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

HQ-3 Tyranid Warriors- bio-plasma, flesh hooks, symbiote rippers, lash whip=77
3 Tyranid Warriors- bio-plasma, flesh hooks, symbiote rippers, lash whip=77
Troops- 10 ripper bases- adrenal glands, enhanced senses=130
10 ripper bases- adrenal glands, enhanced senses=130
10 ripper bases- adrenal glands, enhanced senses=130
10 ripper bases- adrenal glands, enhanced senses=130
10 ripper bases- adrenal glands, enhanced senses=130
10 ripper bases- adrenal glands, enhanced senses=130
Fast Attack- 32 gargoyles=384
15 gargoyles=180
1498pts of crap :victory:


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Imperial Guard (with Doctrine notes at the end)

HQ- 
HSO with power fist, carapace armor, refractor field, plasma pistol
Commissar with NOTHING extra.
Priest with no wargear at all.
Command Squad has a Lascannon and then three sets of laspistol and CCW.

Troops 1-
JO with Power Fist, Plasma Pistol, and Honorifica Imperialis
Commissar with NOTHING extra.
Priest with nothing extra.
Command Squad has a Lascannon and then three sets of laspistol and CCW.

5 Squads with meltaguns, mortars, and vox-casters

Troops 2-
JO with Power Fist, Plasma Pistol
Commissar with NOTHING extra.
Priest with nothing extra.
Command Squad has a Lascannon and then three sets of laspistol and CCW.

5 Squads with meltaguns, mortars, and vox-casters

Troops 3
JO with Power Fist, Plasma Pistol
Priest with nothing extra
Command Squad has a Lascannon and then three sets of laspistol and CCW.

2 Squads with meltaguns, mortars, and vox-casters

Elites 1- 3 Ogryns

Elites 2- 2 Techpriest Enginseers with four technical servitors apiece.

For 2000 points even

So, what we have here is an army where the Lascannons cannot fire because of the Priests, where the expensive upgrades are on the Officers who may very well get popped by laspistol toting Commissars, where each infantry squad carries a vox-caster when none of the officers do and where their weapons are not set up to play well together, where the Techpriests have no vehicles to repair and no servitors who are good for anything else, and where the Ogryns are the only "beefy" targets worth firing a S8 weapon at (which all but insures their three wounds get Instant Deathed away).

Now, admittedly, this list has more scoring units than would be ideal, but they have very few useful leadership buffs, so they should be running very quickly.


For added fun with Doctrines, which might change the points value a great deal, add such delights as Die-Hards (useless in 5th Ed), Hardened Fighters (far more expensive than it's worth), Cybernetics (for a LAAAAAAAAAAME invulnerable save), and Warrior Weapons (but keep the Mortars and Meltaguns)


----------



## deviant_cadaver (Sep 6, 2008)

For Daemons I think the best (worst) you could do would be

Hq epidemius 110

2x5 daemonettes with gaze,icon,instrument 150

3x deamon prince 735
flight ,instrument,might,mark of slaanesh,transfixing gaze pavane of slaanesh boon of mutation. and 1 model with aura of acquiescence

for 1000 on the dot 

epidemius dose nothing for the army and the rest can be taken down by lasgun the best save in the army is 5+ the only way the can hurt them is with boon and in doing so they give up more kill points 


The other option would be to go 

Skarbrand the exiled one 300

2x3 nurglings

then fill the rest of the points out with beast of nurgle and upgrades on them now everyone get to re roll to hit and you I2.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

500pt Necron List 

Necron Lord - 140
War Scythe and etc

10 Warriors -180

10 Warriors -180


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Let Dark Eldar give it a try......

HQ
Archite 
splinter Rifle
soul seeker bullets

Troops
5 wyches w/o wych weapons or vehicle
5 wyches w/o wych weapons or vehicle
5 wyches w/o wych weapons or vehicle
5 wyches w/o wych weapons or vehicle
5 wyches w/o wych weapons or vehicle
5 wyches w/o wych weapons or vehicle

Heavy
4 Scourges
4 Dark Lances

4 Scourges
4 Dark Lances

4 Scourages
4 Dark Lances

Wyches (infantry) are mediumly expensive have no firepower and have crappy toughness and almost no save.

Scourges (jump packs) are horrendously expensive with dark lances and Deep Strike so can not shoot the turn they come into play. Have the durability of Imperial Guard.

Archite is the wych HQ equipped with the most useless equipment in the game. I swear to you: The Worst.


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

thomas2 said:


> 'nids 1500
> 
> Tyrant, enhanced senses, extended carapace, symbiote rippers, 2x rendering claws, warp field, acid maw, 2x adrenal glands, winged, 2 tyrant guard-314
> 
> ...


You are just copying my idea of rending claws on MCs and minimum troops. And I am still kicking all of your asses at making bad lists. I mean come on, you just can't beat the badness of bionics + master crafted weapons on a 6-point model.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

how about all gaurd with a small command squad and nothing else just fill up troops and you will lose.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Apoctis said:


> how about all gaurd with a small command squad and nothing else just fill up troops and you will lose.


Because we can do so much worse...


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Apoctis said:


> how about all gaurd with a small command squad and nothing else just fill up troops and you will lose.


I actually wonder what kind of modifier you would need to win or break even with this army. I could see it being a fun game if IG got a say..... 2.5x point modifier.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Djokovic said:


> You are just copying my idea of rending claws on MCs and minimum troops. And I am still kicking all of your asses at making bad lists. I mean come on, you just can't beat the badness of bionics + master crafted weapons on a 6-point model.


I was just making a similar but even worse list. Still that list has durability and damage potential so I doubt it's the worst ever.


----------



## gawbo005 (Jul 19, 2008)

IVE GOT IT 
Make a hive tyrant with a bonesword and rending claws and the rest of the army nothing but rippers


----------



## Wounded (Jan 24, 2009)

1 brood lord with 5 'Stealers
32 gaunts with devours
32 gaunts with devours
32 gaunts with devours
32 gaunts with devours
32 gaunts with devours
32 gaunts with devours


384 2S shots a turn. Epic.


----------

